# post them christmas gifts



## bueyescowboy (Apr 10, 2005)

Merry Christmas to all and Happy New Year!
Time to unwrap the gifts....I am sure we'll start seeing the post of the new depth finders and such.... I got a new gps.....Santa has been good again this year.......save some for me..
Ps I ll post my gift once i open it.....


----------



## Lonestar Proud (Oct 26, 2010)

I got a new set of LED lights for the boat trailer and about 50 new TnT slabs. The HDS-7 was an early gift lol!

-LP


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

Three day trip to Port Mansfield for the wife and I. 

Thanks Dad!!


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

BBJim's wife sent me about 4 lbs of home made fudge and a big tin of her world famous peanut brittle. Does not have a thing to do with fishing but one look at me shows I spend more time with the candy than the rods and reels.


----------



## bueyescowboy (Apr 10, 2005)

well I got the garmin etrec venture gps. I hope I can get a map of livingston to download.
Also got a sony camera 14. something pixel...so maybe some better pic's. I got a camera last year....but never really got it. One of them gifts you never see.
But don't tell the fish I got the camera. they like to hide when I break it out.


----------



## whackmaster (Apr 2, 2010)

Nothing for fishing...........

Welder and plasma cutter.....got it early


----------



## GoneFish'n (Jan 8, 2010)

*My Christmas Gift*

My sweet girl, Clarissa, bought me a guided fishing trip with SS. Now I just need to decide when I want to use it. hohoho
GoneFish'n
Charlie


----------



## troutredfish (Apr 18, 2005)

*I was naughty again*

And they didn't even get my name righthwell:


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

I got this cool power source, stores power up to thee months. It delivers up to 50 hours of 12 volt dc power. It will jump start your starting battery, on your boat. Man I could have used one of these a time or to, just this year i had to get towed in because of a dead battery.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

That looks like the big winner for me. Better than a GPS. I can find the way home IF the boat starts.
Where did it come from, Roadie?


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Sunbeam said:


> That looks like the big winner for me. Better than a GPS. I can find the way home IF the boat starts.
> Where did it come from, Roadie?


It came from Cabelas, you can order it online and it came with free shipping. It was less than 100 bucks.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Yea I found them on several sites. The 400 is the largest model that does not have wheels. Free shipping @ $62.00 from several outlets. Thanks for the info, Roadie.


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

I got some camo overalls and shirts also some cash that will purchase a new ABU 6500 .


----------



## castaway300 (Oct 6, 2007)

droid x....its going to take me till christmas next year to learn how to use it.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Hey Sunbeam...*



Sunbeam said:


> That looks like the big winner for me. Better than a GPS. I can find the way home IF the boat starts.
> Where did it come from, Roadie?


 ****** I'm sure that charger is great, but look @ the one I got for Christmas. It has jumper capabilities, air compressor, flash light, USB capabilities (Cell Phone Charging), In Truck charging with cig. lighter, Two 110v outlets, Two Power Inverter outlets, and % charging digital guage. Forgot to add... no shipping, available @ your friendly neighborhood Wally World


----------



## Boomhauer75 (Jan 3, 2010)

To me from me thank you very much!

I gave up racing enduros about 2 years ago. Decided I missed it so much that Santa brought me a new one. Time to get back into shape.


----------



## kray59 (May 31, 2010)

i must have been worse than i thought.i got a new shirt.


----------



## bueyescowboy (Apr 10, 2005)

I don't think I ll be able to post any pic's with my new camera....the quality is to clear and might scare some people off my post.....maybe for my pine island trips....:slimer:
the better half with christmas cookies....


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

FISHROADIE said:


> I got this cool power source, stores power up to thee months. It delivers up to 50 hours of 12 volt dc power. It will jump start your starting battery, on your boat. Man I could have used one of these a time or to, just this year i had to get towed in because of a dead battery.


Yep, I have two different types and they are a life saver. Another cool thing you can do is use them with floating and submersible lights like the crappie lights and the green light. My aunt & uncle have been using them for their night time crappie fishing for years and now they don't have to load up the loud generator. Thus, I have been doing the same thing and it is great!!!

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

tbone2374 said:


> ****** I'm sure that charger is great, but look @ the one I got for Christmas. It has jumper capabilities, air compressor, flash light, USB capabilities (Cell Phone Charging), In Truck charging with cig. lighter, Two 110v outlets, Two Power Inverter outlets, and % charging digital guage. Forgot to add... no shipping, available @ your friendly neighborhood Wally World


One of mine have the same features and I have used pretty much all of them at one point or another. Great lifesaver gift!!!!


----------



## wshniwasfshn (Oct 14, 2010)

My better half landed me some Maui Jims, they are so nice Im afraid to wear them, but they are like x ray vision through the water. My dad got me a Hummingbird 560 depth/fish finder. opted for that over a Lowrance due to its nice display, esp in teh sunlight.


----------



## BOBBYG (Nov 17, 2006)

The wife and I got new weapons, a Glock 19 for her and the Glock 23 for myself,both were purchased from Racer here on 2-cool.


----------



## megafish (Mar 5, 2007)

The chargers,boosters are great! Just dont use it at the ramp to start your day when your primary battery is down,leave it on the trailer! Go home and fix the problem, I pulled a family on a pontoon on conroe that had already used theirs twice about 4 miles in rough seas because the third time was not the charm! Good to get you home not to get you there!JMO!LOL Happy Holiday's to All!


----------



## El ROJO LOCO (Jun 3, 2010)

Gas Grill 
king ranch dufffle bag & computer case
american rodsmith team series rod 
in Sept I got an early gift my son being born


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

Lowrance HDS 5....now I just have to figure out how to install and then go through the learning curve on how to use it!!!
Could cut into my fishing time...


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

bueyescowboy said:


> I don't think I ll be able to post any pic's with my new camera....the quality is to clear and might scare some people off my post.....maybe for my pine island trips....:slimer:
> the better half with christmas cookies....


 **** Ken, you better be real careful, with that new camera! I hate to see you get in trouble with the cookie person. LOL Happy New Year!


----------



## scott2h2 (Dec 24, 2009)

Lowrance Outback handheld gps, Rapala fishing game for my Wii, gift card to Bass Pro, and a Blu-ray dvd player. We had a great Christmas. Now I have to decide which lake maps to buy for the gps....


----------



## DEG (May 29, 2006)

*I got*

An iPad and accessories, shirt, after shave.


----------



## Dgeddings (Sep 16, 2010)

I got 2 new 27" monitors for my home office, got the wife an Ipad 32g 3g and accessories


----------



## HGX_Fisherman (Feb 26, 2009)

Those are some NICE gifts everyone! Some practical, some tasty, all of them thoughtful!!! Lonestar, I don't suppose you'd be sharing any of those slabs now, would ya? An Boomhauer, that is a SWEEET bike!!!

The wife, (errrm, I mean SANTA) gave me one of those special lids with a bubble box for a 5 gallon bucket and a dip net. Now I don't have to freeze my hands off to fish with minnows! I also got a new camera to replace the one that got slobbered all over earlier this year and a dremmel.

I've got to agree with almost everybody, those chargers are a great idea! Hope everyone had a very Merry Christmas and I'm sure we'll all see each other out on the water using our new presents. Except Boomhauer, he'll be off doing it in the woods.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

megafish said:


> The chargers,boosters are great! Just dont use it at the ramp to start your day when your primary battery is down,leave it on the trailer! Go home and fix the problem, I pulled a family on a pontoon on conroe that had already used theirs twice about 4 miles in rough seas because the third time was not the charm! Good to get you home not to get you there!JMO!LOL Happy Holiday's to All!


Excellent point!!! I take mine only if I need it to get me back. Now when I am night crappie fishing, I take both, one to use for the crappie lights and the other as my starter battery backup.


----------



## Boomhauer75 (Jan 3, 2010)

HGX_Fisherman said:


> An Boomhauer, that is a SWEEET bike!!!
> 
> Except Boomhauer, he'll be off doing it in the woods.


Nah ride on Saturday and fish on Sunday or vice versa. LOL


----------

